# Miley Cyrus - profitiert von Foto-Skandal



## Mandalorianer (19 Juni 2010)

Miley Cyrus profitiert von Foto-Skandal

Dass Miley Cyrus sich dem Anschein nach ohne Höschen auf die Straße begeben hatte, machte sie über Nacht zu einer der meist gesuchten Personen im Internet. Ob sie sich über diesen zweifelhaften Ruhm freuen kann, ist fraglich, den Verkaufszahlen ihres kommenden Albums schadet er aber sicher nicht. Der Ruf des Star-Bloggers Perez Hilton, der das Foto mit dem vermeintlich „pornografischen Inhalt“ veröffentlicht hatte , scheint dagegen schwer angeschlagen. Aus Angst vor einer Haftstrafe beteuerte Perez zwar, dass Miley auf dem Aufsehen erregenden Foto sehr wohl einen Slip trug. Doch sein Werbepartner, ABC Daytime, möchte nicht mehr mit dem Blogger in Verbindung gebracht werden. Er ließ alle Werbeanzeigen für die Talkshow „The View“ von Perez’ Seite löschen. Nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass andere Werbepartner diesem Beispiel folgen werden.

Miley erhielt unterdessen Rückenwind von „The View“-Talkerin Elisabeth Hasselbeck, die sich stolz während einer Sendung dazu bekannte, gerade kein Höschen zu tragen. Miley unterstellte übrigens, dass Perez ihr ihren Erfolg nicht gönne und lediglich kurz vor ihrer CD-Veröffentlichung für Negativ-Schlagzeilen sorgen wollte. In der Vergangenheit hatte Perez gegen Miley immer wieder öffentlich gestichelt. Die Freude daran dürfte ihm nun vergangen sein.



*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Shmi (19 Juni 2010)

Bald ist sie ja 18^^ Und dann würden die Leute immer noch ausflippen und Skandal schreien, wenn sie sowas als Celeb (Vorbild?) täte..


----------



## Katzun (19 Juni 2010)

> und lediglich kurz vor ihrer CD-Veröffentlichung für Negativ-Schlagzeilen sorgen wollte. In der Vergangenheit hatte Perez gegen Miley immer wieder öffentlich gestichelt.




wer weiß ob das nicht untereinander abgesprochen war. auch schlechte schlagzeilen sind werbung....


----------



## haustebiste (19 Juni 2010)

Wo gibts denn das Foto?


----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Juni 2010)

*Leider ist das Bild ein Fake .
Fakes von minderjährigen sind hier nicht erlaubt.

Gruss Gollum
*


----------



## JayP (21 Juni 2010)

Also wenn es da ein Nacktfoto von Miley gibt und Perez Hilton stellt das als erster ins Netz ist das natürlich ein Skandal.

Denn schließlich möchte doch der Vater von Miley der erste sein der sowas ins Netz stellt


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2010)

JayP schrieb:


> ....
> Denn schließlich möchte doch der Vater von Miley der erste sein der sowas ins Netz stellt



Der möchte bei vielen Dingen, die Miley betreffen, der erste sein


----------

